# Had a goat nightmare...LOL



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I had this terrible dream...

First of all, it was caused because my new neighbors have some baby goats (I don't know what kind, because I can't see them) and the other night I heard them crying. Probably scrub goats, because they have a heck of a lot of cleanup to do. The property was a foreclosure...

So... I drempt that they got into my pasture and bred with my goats. I have a goat I bought coming from Missouri, and I only want him to breed my goats! LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

uh oh -- I hate when I had bad dreams like that


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I have goat dreams quite often..like one where a doe kidded 30 or so kids.  lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry... you had a bad dream...they are not pleasant....  :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I so wish I could analyze dreams. You know what you dream is really nothing like it appears. Death in a dream is really a new beginning of something and so on. 

I had a dream once that we had like 80 goats. My DH said ok what do you thing that is going to mean? All I could say was "we are going to make some money"?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> I so wish I could analyze dreams. You know what you dream is really nothing like it appears. Death in a dream is really a new beginning of something and so on.
> 
> I had a dream once that we had like 80 goats. My DH said ok what do you thing that is going to mean? All I could say was "we are going to make some money"?


 :ROFL:

My hubby tells me I talk to the goats in my sleep.

Dreamchaser that is not one to chase hehehe.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Dreamchaser said:


> I had this terrible dream...
> 
> First of all, it was caused because my new neighbors have some baby goats (I don't know what kind, because I can't see them) and the other night I heard them crying. Probably scrub goats, because they have a heck of a lot of cleanup to do. The property was a foreclosure...
> 
> So... I drempt that they got into my pasture and bred with my goats. I have a goat I bought coming from Missouri, and I only want him to breed my goats! LOL


Dreamchaser..... is it because of your user-name????? :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I have dreams like that all the time. I dreamt that one doe I had gave me 3 beautiful solid red does! Then I had a nightmare and it was nothing like the first....I got 3 traditional BOYS! No just kidding on the last part.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL No, I think I was genuinely afraid of my one doe being bred by a scrub goat. She isn't registered, and I really want to breed her to a papered buck. I'm wanting to eventually get an American Alpine from the breedings, and that would put me that much behind. She's older, so I don't know how many chances I will get. And if any of those are a buck year, well... I just hope I get one nice healthy doe from her this next year. I may just go ahead and breed her this summer.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well usually goats in dreams are associated with good money and financial skills. 

(I wonder if that's accurate? - i sure spend alot on my goats  )


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

before Simba died I had a nightmare about me finding him after he was attacked by a dog, and he died in the dream. then like a month later he died in real life but not by a dog, I have when goat Nightmares come true!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

before Simba died I had a nightmare about me finding him after he was attacked by a dog, and he died in the dream. then like a month later he died in real life but not by a dog, I have when goat Nightmares come true!


----------

